# RCA to XLR adapters



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Anybody know if you can use RCA to XLR adaptors if your a AVR has RCA'S and the amp has XLR's, is there a down side or anything to look out for as as the right number of pins?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Definitely possible. I make my own. Basically, you only use 2 pins on the XLR (sig and ground) going to pin and ring on the RCA. 

http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/xlr-rca-1.html

This is the wiring scheme (and site I got the info from years ago).

Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh, and the downside is that the signal is now unbalanced, so the common noise rejection that makes XLR connections a good choice is bypassed.

In my case, I had the opposite and needed RCA in to the amp with XLR out from the parametric EQ.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any reduction in signal levels?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't say as I can't A/B test mine. I know pro gear works at a higher signal level than consumer gear, and many pro xlr devices have a switch to set the voltage output range.

As to gear that auto-senses unbalanced connections . . . I guess that would depend on how it handles that situation. It may only be half signal level, since the two legs are usually subtracted on the 3 pin version. The output stage may compensate for this when it realizes there is no load on the - pin. I honestly don't know and it may vary from unit to unit.

I'm curious though. Hopefully someone else will chime in here.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

A better explanation:
http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/balanced/cable-balanced.html

So if the original signal is of voltage X, you end up with (X-(-X))=2X or double the signal of just one pin. 

Whether or not there is compensation when the source or destination equipment detects an unbalanced connection (i.e. XLR to RCA) is the question.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats what i'm curious about is signal loss. I would like to use my Denon 3808 LFE out to send signal to a behringer 4000 to power my subs and just not sure on the correct method to hook it up being that the behringer has XLR inputs. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mfahnestock (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the same issue going from a Pioneer SC-27 RCA preout to a Artison RCC-600 amplifier. with unbalanced (2 RCA) and a balanced XLR. I spoke with the mfg and the recommendation was to use a Y-adapter on the RCA to the unbalanced 2 RCA jacks. So that's the direction I took!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Did it work out ok? No power loss? And it seems to be working fine that way? I am just curious cause i've heard talk about the voltage from the amp preouts not having enough voltage for the pro amp.


----------



## mfahnestock (Mar 22, 2010)

Haven't noticed any and it sounds great, but that's my opinion =)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Thanks man.


----------

